# RedHat joins Khronos and the end of OpenGL



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 18, 2015)

https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2015/04/17/red-hat-joins-khronos/

I can only assume that, within a year, OpenGL will only run with Wayland, meaning only on Linux, and that's the end of that. Anyone want to start working on a non-proprietary GL?


----------



## Beastie7 (Apr 18, 2015)

Yeah, it seems like everything Red Hat touches in the open source world, gets swallowed...

Quick! fork it! Call it BSDGL!


----------



## worldi (Apr 18, 2015)

.oO( ZOMG!1!! Rat Hat is teh nu Micro$oft1!!! )

Hint: Don't panic.


----------



## zspider (Apr 18, 2015)

Way to ruin SGI's legacy...

They didn't open source the thing, so you could take over it for yourselves.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 19, 2015)

worldi You seem not to have noticed that RedHat created systemd and Wayland, neither of which are Unix-compatible, work only on Linux, and take Linux out of the Unix-like world making Linux a system unto itself. I see the possibility that RedHat will do the same with OpenGL.

I find it quite telling when, after almost a decade, RedHat only now is showing an interest in joining this group for the first time.

Is it a concern? Most definitely.


----------

